# Nikon Launches New 4K capable Point & Shoots



## expatinasia (Feb 23, 2016)

The series consists of three different cameras -- the DL24-85, DL18-50 and DL24-500 -- each named after the type of fixed lens that's on them. And that, for the most part, is the difference between the trio. They all feature a 20.8-megapixel (1-inch, CX-format) BSI CMOS sensor, coupled with an Expeed 6A image processor, 20 fps continuous shooting, 4K video at up to 30 fps and slow-motion movies at 120 fps (1080p) and 240 fps (720p).

You can read more here: 

http://www.engadget.com/2016/02/22/nikon-dl-compact-series/

The 24-500 sounds quite crazy!

Oh and there's also a US$ 350 A900! and two other models:

http://www.engadget.com/2016/02/22/nikon-a900-b500-b700-coolpix-cameras/

DPR's take:

http://www.dpreview.com/news/4699776418/nikon-covers-all-focal-lengths-with-three-dl-enthusiast-compacts-with-1-type-sensors

and

http://www.dpreview.com/news/9106779765/nikon-announces-trio-of-long-zoom-coolpix-cameras-two-of-which-support-4k-capture

Interesting times for sure.


----------



## SpartanII (Feb 23, 2016)

Am really liking the DL24-85mm. Would love to replace my Vixia HF M50 with this as well as use it for photographs. << Did you see that perfect justification for a new camera purchase?


----------



## SpartanII (Feb 23, 2016)

Although I do wonder if this would be a good rival to Sony's RX100iv.


----------



## Tugela (Feb 23, 2016)

The B700 looks interesting. I wonder if there will be a B900 coming out at Photokina?

Nikon certainly seem to be making a real attempt at catching up with the modern world, unlike Canon.

If all of this stuff is coming out now, I wonder what they will show at Photokina? Their rumored FF/crop enthusiast MILCs perhaps? That would be the right time to make a big splash.

I would say that they caught Canon with their pants down at their ankles, but Canon have had their pants down at their ankles since 2013.


----------



## SpartanII (Feb 23, 2016)

Tugela said:


> I would say that they caught Canon with their pants down at their ankles, but Canon have had their pants down at their ankles since 2013.



Careful. Careful. People don't like that around these parts.


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 24, 2016)

SpartanII said:


> Although I do wonder if this would be a good rival to Sony's RX100iv.



That does seem to be the market they are targeting, but we are only a few months away from the Sony RX100 V. I am very curious to see what that will be all about!

I do wish Canon had a similar camera in this segment, 4K and all...


----------



## TeT (Feb 24, 2016)

They are nice looking cameras...


----------



## tpatana (Feb 24, 2016)

Interesting. I really really want something that shoots 240 progressive with decent resolution. Camcorders suck on this.


----------



## lw (Feb 24, 2016)

Nikon seem to be laying down the 4K gauntlet to Canon.

Can just released the GX7 II with a decent performance upgrade, but no 4K.

Meanwhile all the new premium compacts from Nikon, Panasonic and Sony now sport 4K.

Canon fans can deny the need for 4K all they want, but King Canute had a similar problem trying to hold back the waves. 

I am in the market for a premium compact and these all look more desirable than anything Canon can offer me. Not because of the 4K - that's icing on the cake - but the other features like performance, AF seem a cut above Canon's offerings. Similarly Sony and Panasonic's latest 1" offerings too.


----------

